# كلمات جميله اهديها لكل غائب عن المنتدى



## nerooo_jesus (24 مارس 2010)

كلمات جميلة اهديها لكل غائب عن المنتـــــــــدى








​ 
*

وفي الغياب يجتاحنا سؤال  مخيف
: 
ماقيمة الحب إذا ضاع العمر في الإنتظار  ؟؟؟؟
ولماذا يباغتنا الغياب دوما من باب كان مهيأ للحضور..!!  
في الغياب




نرى من نحب بصورةأوضح ونحس بمدى  أثرهم
وتاثيرهم بشكل أدق .. ففي الغياب  تكبر
محبتنا لهم وتصغر محبتنا لأنفسنا!!  
في الغياب

تتسع خارطة الشوق في جغرافية الروح  ؛
وتضيق مساحة العتاب والخصام  ..
لأننا نعرف جيدا طعم بكاء الأشياء التي يخلفها الغياب ..  
ونرى كيف أن الحزن فيه يصفد أبواب الحلم !!  
والغياب

أحيانا يكون جمرة يتقد بها الحب وأحيانا يكون  فرصة
لأن يهدأ هذا الجمر المشتعل ثم ينطفئ ويترمد  ......
ليصبح مع الزمن مجرد ذكرى لحب كان  مهيأ
أن يكون نار تضئ القلب وتشعل شموع الوجد !!  
في الغياب

نكون دائما مع الآخرين لكننا  نشعر
بأننا لوحدنا بصحبة حزننا وجرحنا !!  
وكما أن الأشجار تموت ولكن واقفة  ......
فإن بعض مشاعر الحب تموت في  الغياب
ولكن ..... بكبرياء !!

في الغياب
....
يبقى القلب مشرعا بيارق من خوف وأمل ورجاء  ...... 
تنتظر من يأتي وربما لا يأتي !!  
إلى كل من عانقنا بفكره الواعي ..  بضحكه
البريء .. بقلمه الجاد .. بهمسه  الشعري
..
بعذب حروفه .. بمهاراته .. بأي شيء  آخر
..
دعوة مخلصة لكل من افتقدناه .. إن كان  غيابه
دائما أو مؤقتا .. أكتبها لكم وأنا  على
يقين بأن قلوب المحبين لاتحتاج إلى كتابة ..  أنا
على يقين بأن مساحات البياض في  قلوبكم
لم تخلق لكي تنسى ماض رائع كالذي  أهديتمونا
إياه .. ورحلتم
..

عودوا
..
ياكل من أعطانا من وقته  الكثير
..
يا كل من أعطانا من فكره  الراقي
..
ياكل من أعطانا من قلمه  الجميل
..
يامن أزاح عنا ضيقا وهما ويا من أحيا  بداخلنا
بذرة أمل
ورسم على شفاهنا بسمة  فرح



منقول:smi411:​
*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (24 مارس 2010)

*كلمات حلوة كتير
ثانكس نيرو​*


----------



## happy angel (25 مارس 2010)

*ميرسى ياقمر كلام جميل

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (25 مارس 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *كلمات حلوة كتير
> ثانكس نيرو​*




يارب يخليكـــــــى يا كوووووووكى يا قمرايـــــــة
الف شكر لتشجيعك حبيبتـــى


----------



## nerooo_jesus (25 مارس 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى ياقمر كلام جميل
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​



ميرســـــــــــــى كتير لمرورك يا جميل ,ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك


----------



## اني بل (25 مارس 2010)

شكراااااااااا" يا نيرووووووووو على الموضوع الأكثر من رااااااااائع 
وفعلا" هذه الكلمات لمست قلبي وروحي 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (26 مارس 2010)

ميرســـــى اوووووى لمرورك الاروع
ربنا يفرح ايامــــــــك


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 مارس 2010)

رووووووووووعه يا نيرو
تسلم ايدك 
شكرا كتير على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (29 مارس 2010)

يااااارب يخليك يا كوكوووووووووو
نورت يا باشاااااااااااااا


----------



## حبة خردل (29 مارس 2010)

*كلمات اكثر من رائعة*

*ربنا يبارك حياتك ياقمراية*​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (31 مارس 2010)

ميرســـــــــــى يا جميـــلة والف مبرووووك حبيبتى المباركة تستحقيها
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## روزي86 (6 مايو 2010)

*كلمات جميلة اهديها لكل غائب عن المنتـــــــــدى*

*كلمات جميلة اهديها لكل غائب عن المنتـــــــــدى*


وفي الغياب يجتاحنا سؤال مخيف
:
ماقيمة الحب إذا ضاع العمر في الإنتظار ؟؟؟؟
ولماذا يباغتنا الغياب دوما من باب كان مهيأ للحضور..!!
في الغياب




نرى من نحب بصورةأوضح ونحس بمدى أثرهم
وتاثيرهم بشكل أدق .. ففي الغياب تكبر
محبتنا لهم وتصغر محبتنا لأنفسنا!!
في الغياب

تتسع خارطة الشوق في جغرافية الروح ؛
وتضيق مساحة العتاب والخصام ..
لأننا نعرف جيدا طعم بكاء الأشياء التي يخلفها الغياب ..
ونرى كيف أن الحزن فيه يصفد أبواب الحلم !!
والغياب

أحيانا يكون جمرة يتقد بها الحب وأحيانا يكون فرصة
لأن يهدأ هذا الجمر المشتعل ثم ينطفئ ويترمد ......
ليصبح مع الزمن مجرد ذكرى لحب كان مهيأ
أن يكون نار تضئ القلب وتشعل شموع الوجد !!
في الغياب

نكون دائما مع الآخرين لكننا نشعر
بأننا لوحدنا بصحبة حزننا وجرحنا !!
وكما أن الأشجار تموت ولكن واقفة ......
فإن بعض مشاعر الحب تموت في الغياب
ولكن ..... بكبرياء !!

في الغياب
....
يبقى القلب مشرعا بيارق من خوف وأمل ورجاء ......
تنتظر من يأتي وربما لا يأتي !!
إلى كل من عانقنا بفكره الواعي .. بضحكه
البريء .. بقلمه الجاد .. بهمسه الشعري
..
بعذب حروفه .. بمهاراته .. بأي شيء آخر
..
دعوة مخلصة لكل من افتقدناه .. إن كان غيابه
دائما أو مؤقتا .. أكتبها لكم وأنا على
يقين بأن قلوب المحبين لاتحتاج إلى كتابة .. أنا
على يقين بأن مساحات البياض في قلوبكم
لم تخلق لكي تنسى ماض رائع كالذي أهديتمونا
إياه .. ورحلتم
..

عودوا
..
ياكل من أعطانا من وقته الكثير
..
يا كل من أعطانا من فكره الراقي
..
ياكل من أعطانا من قلمه الجميل
..
يامن أزاح عنا ضيقا وهما ويا من أحيا بداخلنا
بذرة أمل
ورسم على شفاهنا بسمة فرح http://mar-girgis.com/forum/search.php?do=finduser&u=348&starteronly=1​


​


----------



## Alexander.t (6 مايو 2010)

*رد: كلمات جميلة اهديها لكل غائب عن المنتـــــــــدى*

انا كنت غايب من امبارح بالليل لحد انهرده الصبح شكرا روزى على الكلام الجميل :d


----------



## روزي86 (6 مايو 2010)

*رد: كلمات جميلة اهديها لكل غائب عن المنتـــــــــدى*

ميرسي ليك يا مينا

نورت ويارب مش تغيب تاني هههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (6 مايو 2010)

*رد: كلمات جميلة اهديها لكل غائب عن المنتـــــــــدى*


كلام جميل وبادرة رائعة يا نيرووووو

مشكوووووووورة

سلام المسيح معك









.........ز


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 مايو 2010)

*رد: كلمات جميلة اهديها لكل غائب عن المنتـــــــــدى*

الغياب بيوضح للشخص الغائب اذا كان محبوب او غالى على الغائب عنهم ام لا
وهذا يظهر بالسؤال من الاخرين عنه 
واذا لا يوجد حتى سؤال من شخص واحد فهذا الشخص 
عندما يغيب لا احد يسأل عنه 
فلا اعتقد انه محبوب او غالى على الاشخاص المقربين له 
شكرا روزى على الموضوع المميز 
ربنا يعوضك ​


----------



## روزي86 (7 مايو 2010)

*رد: كلمات جميلة اهديها لكل غائب عن المنتـــــــــدى*



كليمو قال:


> كلام جميل وبادرة رائعة يا روزي
> 
> مشكوووووووورة
> 
> سلام المسيح معك


 

ميرسي يا كليمو علي كلامك الرقيق زيك

نورت


----------



## روزي86 (7 مايو 2010)

*رد: كلمات جميلة اهديها لكل غائب عن المنتـــــــــدى*



kokoman قال:


> الغياب بيوضح للشخص الغائب اذا كان محبوب او غالى على الغائب عنهم ام لا
> 
> وهذا يظهر بالسؤال من الاخرين عنه
> واذا لا يوجد حتى سؤال من شخص واحد فهذا الشخص
> ...


 

ربنا يخليك يا كوكو

نورت الموضوع


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يونيو 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## nerooo_jesus (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا دونـــــــا للدمج*

*ربنا يعوض تعبك يا قمر*​


----------



## back_2_zero (15 أكتوبر 2010)

جميل اوووووووووووى 
اهديها لكل الناس اللى كانوا بيدخلوا المنتدى ومبقوش يدخلوا ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*كلام حلووو قووي
عجبني كتير
تسلم ايديكي 
وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## nerooo_jesus (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا للاهتمام والمرور يا جماعة*

*ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*رووووووووعة يا قمر*
*ميرسي ليكي*​


----------

